# Pepsi Cola Teem bottle



## joepilotflying (Apr 14, 2010)

I am pretty sure this is not "extremely" old, any suggestions on how to date this bottle? Bottle is 9.5 inches high, bottom has Pepsi Cola Company of Canada, near the bottom is "10 fluid oz"


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 14, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum .take a look on the bottom.there should be two sets of numbers there the one's on the right should be two didgets . and postin a pic here would be better .. it is about the late 60's to the early 70's and it is quite worn for it's age'


----------



## ncbred (Apr 14, 2010)

I was at a friends house this past weekend and he broke out two NDNR Teem bottles.  The $250 ones that are listed in the Ayers.


----------

